# Bib/Belly Clip (examples needed)



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

As in breathing model pictures (of the equine variety)

I've seen plenty of the digital versions, but I'm looking to belly/bib clip Fiona within the next couple of weeks. She's a Missouri girl and while we can have some nasty cold nights, she has a stall to go to. Since I plan to continue her work into the winter at a minimum of three days a week of work...

Anyway, does anyone have any tips, tricks, do's and dont's with this belly/bib clip?

Pictures would be VERRRY much appreciated


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Here's one I did on Lacey a few years ago:












I had never clipped before and I was using...not the right clippers for the job, but it wasn't as hard as I thought it would be!
I do remember that her armpits were the hardest part. Lacey is REALLY patient and I think that's probably the only reason I didn't get kicked or something! haha 
I think I remember reading that they're easier if you have a helper hold the leg forward so the skin stretches out [it's really wrinkly under there=problem], but I was never able to try that since I board alone.
Another thing I found is that it's better to be a little conservative with where you cut first, then go back and make your lines higher if you still want that. Mine ended up being high for what I wanted because I drew lines with a marker on her fur and started cutting on those lines [effectively taking 1/2+inch of hair off above the line]. I should have started cutting below the lines and worked my way up to them.

Otherwise, I found it to be really straightforward. And really fun!


----------



## MAG1723 (Jul 24, 2012)

Here are some examples


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I didn't take pictures of this clip unfortunately, but what I did for my lightly worked, outdoor, unblanketed horse was his chest up following the line where the jugular is, you can find natural lines on the body to blend with, up under his chin (mostly to trim up his beard and look neater), and small semi circles on his flank. It worked for him and I thought he looked snazzy and I never did need to blanket.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Pretend picture - http://i.imgur.com/svxoNKF.jpg


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I think OP wants to see pictures of real horses with the clips.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Since we get much colder weather, we'd scissor the hair to shorten it as clipping made it too short. Sometimes the hair was 4" long and difficult to dry. With the hair about 1.5" it was much easier. The horses were stalled so not spending a lot of time outside.


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

Wallaby said:


> Here's one I did on Lacey a few years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the heart too! Thank you for the picture and some hints, I really appreciate that! 

I just have clippers like you'd do the whiskers and bridle path. I bought a fresh blade and some attachments so I can (hopefully) take away the fur gradually... We have a nasty storm headed our way Sunday, but I should have her done by next week. I'll share my success... or um, failure?  :lol:


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Not the best clippers for the job but since you are doing so little it's probably fine. I did that clip and a body clip on my own horse, and a body and a trace on two other horses none with "body clippers" and while the bigger clips might of gone faster with more suitable clippers they all came out good.

Waiting to see!! Good news is it's so little even if it's not perfect it will still look fine, my clip you barely noticed.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I used Wahl clippers.. from walmart. Lol
My mare has a very thin coat and was blanketed/covered fro a month prior to the clip.
I also spread it out and let my clippers have breaks.


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

Thank you guys so much for the pictures on your horses, made it easier to go at Fiona...

Considering she's out 24/7 with a run-in, I chose to just take off half the fur versus going very short. That way it wouldn't impact her ability to stay warm with the weather. I plan to go shorter with the change in temperatures, once it starts gradually getting warmer I'll clip her a little closer. 

It's "VERY" hard to see the fur, but I did take about half of what she has off for a bib clip. Such a champ about the clipping too.

I have learned why people recommend cover-alls though... *cough* 

If you click on the picture, it's massive, I couldn't get my Mom's laptop to cooperate on resizing it.


----------

